# komisches problem mit reason...



## shiver (11. März 2002)

... hi leutz, 

zum glück hat's hier doch ein paar reason-fans..

naja, ich habe, seit dem ich win xp hab, ein komisches problem mit reason... und zwar verlangt er, trotz installierter soundbank, immer die cd... das ist echt komisch, ich hab es auch schon 2 oder 3 mal neu installiert, und das geht ohne probleme.. aber beim starten will er die cd... ich hab zwar die (orginal, yay!) cds aber es nervt einfach jedes mal die cd zu suchen und reinzustopfen.. zu mal das mit win2k noch ohne probleme ging!

die factory soundbank liegt im reason root verzeichnis... kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

shivi


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. März 2002)

hast du schon auf version 1.01 upgedated....????
Das könnte abhilfe schaffen.
Also ich habs unter Win98 und es hat als original (1.0) funktioniert und als 1.01 auch. 
Also wenn nicht versuch den/das update. 

2b


----------

